# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > دانشگاه ها >  رشته گرافیک کاردانی

## hosseiniamirrez

سلام دوستان/رشته گرافیک کاردانی که بیشتر کار با کامپیوتر باشه؟
اسم رشته ش چیه؟

----------

